# No deer but sheeshkabobin everything else.



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Thumped 2 pigs with 1 arrow. Went to check for blood and found it so back into the tree I go. 2 mins later miss kitty walks out.

Walking right at my tree. I drew... she heard or saw me and froze. Felt like I was at full draw for an hour. Right when my balls started to ache, she turned and walked broad side.

I wopped her while walking from 25yds...


But, I still have not shot a deer. expect for the one I lost and the othe one I missed,opening day

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

A pig

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

And the pig was not one of todays. Didn't recover today till after dark and I am flying solo.

This pig was from last wekend

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

LOL....Great pics!!!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Lol thanks for keeping us entertained.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Nice shooting, them bobcat are a small target with a bow.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Well done, I would trade 20 of my deer for a bobcat. Well done and congrats.


----------



## Huntnfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Great shooting....nice


----------



## artrios (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

Great pictures.


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Good job!!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

HELOLT said:


> Good job!!!


 X2....Good shootin'


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks fellas. Still waiting for my 1st deer with the bow. Maybe next week or this weekend. I keep getting winded as tbe wind swirls a ton where I am. I need no wind to have a great chance

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Great job on the bobcat. I put that right up there with what I think are the other two hardest kills in archery: shooting a turkey with a longbow ( can't sit there at full draw for 45 seconds waiting for him to step out from behind the tree), and spot and stalking an antelope (no blinds, no waterholes, just you and him on the prairie). I have the ultimate respect for those two kills, plus your bobcat. GREAT JOB.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Good going!


----------



## HELOLT (Aug 1, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## fjm308 (May 1, 2006)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

What does bobcat taste like?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I wonder how many hunters can claim a bobcat with a bow?
I have killed quite a few deer with a bow, but no bobcat. The only bobcat I have seen was while bow hunting though. I was in a home made tree climber stand, and the design only allowed me to face the tree. A bobcat came from my right, and actually stopped at the base of the tree I was in. I don't think they have a great nose. It looked straight up at me, but never really spooked. It did seem to smell that I had climbed the tree, and went back the way it had come. It was really cool.


----------



## outtotrout09 (Apr 21, 2009)

Very Nice Work!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Wtg Keith

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

